# Injecting Insulin Through Clothing? Is It Safe (Gasp!) Or Not?



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2013)

You?re out in public, surrounded by people without diabetes, and you need insulin. So, instead of pulling up your shirt and showing some skin, you opt to just inject through your clothing.

Gasp? Oh my! What are you thinking?!

The habit of stabbing a syringe through your clothing is a controversial one that?s long been debated within the diabetes community.

Curious about the actual safety aspects of this practice, our correspondent Mike Lawson decided to examine the issue and learn what the medical consensus is at this point.

http://www.diabetesmine.com/2013/01/injecting-insulin-through-clothing-is-it-safe-gasp-or-not.html


----------



## Austin Mini (Jan 4, 2013)

Nothing wrong with injecting through clothing (with a pen that is). Been doing it for at least twelve years now (lunchtime at work in a crowded drawing office). When we go out to dinner same again never a problem in fact that is what the pen was invented for.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 4, 2013)

what about denims..............

I think I will pass.............no need really when my stomach and arms are available........


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 4, 2013)

I think it's ok through tights when you're wearing tights and a dress. Risks of jab hurting / not working vs risks of getting chucked out of posh public venue (where else would one be wearing tights and a dress?) = worth it.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2013)

Lizzzie said:


> I think it's ok through tights when you're wearing tights and a dress. Risks of jab hurting / not working vs risks of getting chucked out of posh public venue (where else would one be wearing tights and a dress?) = worth it.



Yes, those would be the only circumstances where I might inject through the clothes...


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 4, 2013)

Did it at college (32 years ago), at work (31 years ago) and many many times since. Never once had a hint of infection although the odd slightly blunted needle maybe! 

When wearing trousers and a shirt and tie where the sleeves only roll up to the elbow and abdomen is overused, there aren't many other options available. Mind you, needles were a bit more meaty in those days.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2013)

I've always cringed at the thought and hated it with Dominic Littlewood jabbed through his trousers whilst sitting in his car once on telly to demonstrate how untraumatic having a jab is.

Well sorry Dom, it's traumatic for me watching you do that, I never think about germs per se, more the thought of introducing fabric fibres into your dermis and imagining it all going septic and forming an abscess, like what happens with an ingrowing hair - and those are kind-of sposed to BE there, and haven't even been exposed to the outside atmosphere to pick up bugs, aren't they?


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 5, 2013)

I did it regularly when I was MDI, but never when wearing white. I could almost guarantee I'd get a bleeder if I injected through a white shirt. Sods law!


----------



## thumper_ke (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I would just find a loo.  I mean your mostly going to be near a pub or restaurant surely?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2013)

thumper_ke said:


> I think I would just find a loo.  I mean your mostly going to be near a pub or restaurant surely?



Ooh no!  There's a BIG aversion to injecting in loos or even being made to feel like you should be doing. The general feeling is that you should be able to inject discreetly, but never have to hide away to do it. I do see what you mean about maybe the greater privacy when exposing flesh, but loos are generally not very hygenic places for such a task


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 5, 2013)

I heard a recommendation that you carry Hydrogen Peroxide with you to take care of blood stains from injections - not sure of the concentration though (never mind it's only one molecule different to water)


----------



## Copepod (Jan 5, 2013)

Saliva works pretty well to diperse blood drops from clothing.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2013)

Over 40yrs of injecting & i wouldnt want to inject through clothes. It knacks when you hit the same spot again. You might think you have double boiled washed your clothes but    All needles come in sterile packs for a reason


----------

